# Junk ??????????????????



## epackage (Jan 17, 2010)

These were in a lot of bottles I bought and I have no idea when it comes to jars, are these junkers?
      Thanx,
                   Jim







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Jim, those would be good for displaying any shards or artifacts that you might come across.  ~Mike


----------



## woody (Jan 17, 2010)

Doing a completed auction search on eBay of the bottles in question will give you a good idea of the value of those fruit jars.


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanx RH and Woody, there seems to be so many differences in Jars that e-bay is still tough to use and gauge against these, it's ok if they aren't worth anything because i am way ahead on my purchase already. Thanx for the input.
                      Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

In that case, they are junk! [] They have lid issues, too, I don't even think the two with lids are the right ones..well maybe they are.. anyway..


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 17, 2010)

Since the two Ball jars are missing the lids & wires to make them complete, I'd toss those.  (Something I've never had the heart to do...) It would cost you more to get the lids & wires than they're worth complete.  Complete, they're a buck or two each.  The two Atlas jars, clean 'em up & you can sell for a buck or two each at a flea market, garage sale, sometimes even a bottle show.   EBay isn't any help on these since shipping costs more than they're worth.  -Tammy


----------



## coreya (Jan 17, 2010)

whats on the base of the squat pint atlas? 2nd from right.


----------



## coreya (Jan 17, 2010)

Also the second ball idel may be a good one but better photos of the neck area , base and rear are needed. may be a red book # 203-5 but cant tell without the pictures.


----------



## madman (Jan 17, 2010)

like the atlas jars pm me if you want to sell any damage???


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2010)

No damage MM, pm sent, they just need some soapy water....Jim


----------

